# tenir le crachoir



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Tenir le crachoir (CNTRL) :


> Garder la parole sans la laisser aux autres


Lo empleamos en frases, la mayoría de las veces con tono reprobador, como :
- Celui-là quand il tient le crachoir, il le tient bien
- Hier Untel a tenu le crachoir pendant des heures... quelle plaie !

No consigo encontrar una expresión tan... visual.
Actualmente diríamos:
- Este cuando empieza no calla ni bajo agua.
- Ayer Fulanito habló y habló y no callaba ni bajo agua.

Pero, no sé, no me convence.
¿Alguna idea?

Merci de votre attention.
Martine


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Cintia;

No sé si estas expresiones te podrán ayudar, son las únicas que se me ocurren de momento:

Soltar el rollo
Enrollarse como una persiana.

Saludos
Isa


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 

Tampoco se me ocurre nada ni tan fijado ni tan figurado, solo cosas con "no soltar el micrófono", o con púlpitos, estrados y tribunas: 
_A ese orador, cuando se sube a la tribuna, no hay quien lo baje ni a empujones_ (o _a patadas_).


----------



## swift

Namarne said:


> Hola.
> 
> Tampoco se me ocurre nada ni tan fijado ni tan figurado, solo cosas con "no soltar el micrófono", o con púlpitos, estrados y tribunas:
> _A ese orador, cuando se sube a la tribuna, no hay quien lo baje ni a empujones_ (o _a patadas_).



Sur le même modèle du micro:



> Ese, cuando agarra el micrófono, no hay quien se lo quite/no hay manera de que lo suelte.



Pas très convaincants, je sais, mais... Il y a quand même l'idée de monopoliser la parole.

*EDIT
*Je me rappelle une autre expression: "durarle la cuerda a alguien", équivalente de "en avoir pour un bon moment".

Ese, cuando se pone a dar discursos, le dura la cuerda.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Y lo asocio con acaparar, monopolizar.
Como indicó swift en francés, diría "monopolizar la palabra".


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Siempre entendi' esa frase "tenir le crachoir" como una forma de tener que escuchar y conversar con alguien que no nos agrada mucho. En ese sentido "tenir le crachoir" es algo molesto, pero necesario socialmente a veces. Algo como "tener que aguantar" (el comentario interminable del otro).

Iben Xavier


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Me gusta la idea del _micro _así como la de _monopolizar_.

Iben Xavier, je ne connaissais pas cette interprétation.

Merci à vous tous.
Un beso.
Martine


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> Me gusta la idea del _micro _así como la de _monopolizar_.
> 
> Iben Xavier, je ne connaissais pas cette interprétation.
> 
> Merci à vous tous.
> Un beso.
> Martine


 
Incroyable! Mais c'est bien l'interpretation, Martine

Voici une reponse: "
_Tenir le crachoir *à quelqu'un*_, c'est converser avec quelqu'un qui parle beaucoup, et qui ne vous laisse pas trop le loisir d'en placer une... en clair, être la victime d'une personne atteinte de logorrhée !

VOIR :http://www.francparler.com/syntagme.php?id=358

Iben Xavier

PS: Par contre, une personne qui tient le crachoir est donc une personne très bavarde, véritable _moulin à paroles_...


----------



## Sharim

Aun cuando la pregunta se realizó hace mucho tiempo, no está de más contestarle que "tenir le crachoir", se traduce perfectamente al español como "hablar por los codos" o "hablar hasta por los codos". Que significa que habla demasiado.


----------



## Gepo

A pesar de las precisiones de este hilo, no sé cómo se traduciría la expresión cuando figura en frases como *tenir l'autre crachoir*. Por ejemplo, en una discusión acerca del Parménides de Platón, Lacan subraya el hecho de que, de diálogo, ese texto sólo tiene el nombre. La expresión "tenir le crachoir" viene como anillo al dedo en ese contexto, pero él la emplea del siguiente modo:

Celui qui *tient l'autre crachoir* ne peut que dire des trucs comme ça: (y sigue una línea en griego).
Source: http://gaogoa.free.fr/Seminaires_HTML/19-OP/OP15031972.htm

¿Significa algo así como que "presta oídos al otro"?


----------



## jprr

Gepo said:


> .... Lacan subraya el hecho de que, *de diálogo*, ese texto *sólo tiene el nombre*. [...]
> 
> Celui qui *tient l'autre crachoir* ne peut que dire des trucs comme ça: (y sigue una línea en griego).
> 
> ¿Significa algo así como que "presta oídos al otro"?


Celui qui tient le crachoir est celui qui parle...longtemps, et sans laisser l'autre en "placer une"


----------



## Gepo

Entiendo, jprr. Pero entonces, ¿por qué *l'autre*​?


----------



## Paquita

Gepo said:


> Entiendo, jprr. Pero entonces, ¿por qué *l'autre*​?



Parce que si on cite *sans la tronquer* la phrase du texte on a:



> il fallait rien moins que ça pour que puisse s’énoncer quelque chose *qui fait parler qui ? Eh bien, l’UN*, et à partir du moment où vous le faites parler, l’UN, ça veut la peine de regarder à quoi ça sert *celui qui tient l’autre* crachoir !



alors s'il y a l'UN,  qui peut bien être l'autre ???????



> Celui qui tient le crachoir est celui qui parle...longtemps, et sans laisser l'autre en "placer une"


le premier crachoir tenu par l'UN ... qui ne laisse pas celui qui tient l'autre en placer une... on se demande donc à quoi il sert, enfin du moins, c'est ce que je comprends..


----------



## Gepo

Merci, Paquit&. Entonces *Celui qui tient l'autre crachoir* ¿sería algo así como "el otro que monopoliza la palabra"?

Entiendo el razonamiento pero tengo mis serias dudas al respecto. Acabo de hojear el Parménides, de Platón, al que hace referencia Lacan, y he notado que su "interlocutor" en esa tercera parte del diálogo (Aristóteles) no hace más que decir "Sí", o "No", o "Por cierto", o "Es verdad lo que dices", y otras mil banalidades por el estilo. Ahora bien, en la frase de Lacan que intento traducir,

     Celui qui *tient l'autre crachoir* ne peut que dire des trucs comme ça,

la frase en griego que sigue a esto como ejemplo (aunque no me atrevería a traducirla, entiendo el sentido) es una de esas banalidades (como por lo demás ya lo anticipa la expresión despectiva "ne peut que dire des trucs comme ça"), y por lo tanto el sujeto al que alude esta frase es Aristóteles, es decir, aquel que solo *mete baza* en el diálogo, no el que *habla sin parar*.


----------



## fredinmad

Hola,

Se trata de un discurso (¿una clase?), en un estilo oral, muy informal, casi... humorístico. Mi interpretación es que Lacan está usando y jugando con una expresión existente ("tenir le crachoir") : ya que un de los interlocutores, el que habla mucho, "tient le crachoir", y el otro "tient un autre crachoir" (en el fondo, ¿"hablar" = "escupir"?). No creo que vaya más allá de eso y desde luego no creo que signifique que los 2 estén hablando sin parar. 

Pero sólo es una interpretación.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Fredinmad, 

Coloqué ayer el enlace directo a la retranscripción del seminario XIX de Lacan. #10

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Gepo said:


> Entonces *Celui qui tient l'autre crachoir* ¿sería algo así como "el otro que *monopoliza *la palabra"?


Me he explicado mal...

Ten en cuenta sin embargo que es especulación...Lacan no forma parte de mis autores de cabecera....

Se trata de un diálogo, por lo tanto debe haber dos interlocutores o metafóricamente hablando, como lo subraya Fredinmad, dos personas que "tiennent le crachoir". Sostenerlo no quiere decir hablar. Uno habla mucho, demasiado, es "l'Un" y otro se contenta con menear la cabeza y balbucear unas cuantas sílabas, es "celui qui tient l'autre crachoir"

Repito, mi punto de vista... nada más.


----------



## Gepo

Gracias, fredinmad, Gévy, y Paquit&,

Creo que entonces *tenir l'autre crachoir *podría tomarse en efecto como equivalente a nuestro *meter baza*.

Merci à tous !


----------

